# New Member



## Matt Stennett (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Matt Stennett.  I ran across this forum just recently, but see that several of my colleagues have been representing our organization very well here for some time.  I am dojo-cho (head of school) of the Jinenkan Seigi Dojo in Middle Tennessee, and train under Manaka-Sensei in the Jissen Kobudo Jinenkan.

I have been very impressed with what I have read so far on your forum - especially the way everyone stays respectful to others even when disagreeing.  I look forward to many good conversations in the future, and thank you for the warm welcome.

Sincerely,

Matt Stennett
http://www.jinenkan.com


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!  Happy posting!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Matt, welcome to MT


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome fellow martial artist-Happy posting


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome, look forward to reading your opinions!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2008)

Greetings Matt and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Sep 20, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2008)

Wekcome and enjoy


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 21, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------

